# CBC: B.C. man building school killed in Afghanistan



## acclenticularis (25 Jul 2006)

Seems like just another reminder of why we are there.  Someone from B.C. donates his time and money to build a school and is murdered.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2006/07/25/bc-carpenter.html


----------

